# Futterboot



## Dr. Kalamaris (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir ein Futterboot zu kaufen, jedoch will ich kein halbes vermögen dafür ausgeben und bin im mom bei 3 stk hängen geblieben. Das Skarp S60, Das Trend Micro Baitboat und der Bait Cruiser von Ultimate. 
Kann jemand etwas zu den 3 Booten sagen? 

lg Kala


----------



## Karpfen_84 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,
Ich besitze das Baitcruiser mini und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot. Es hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. Zu dem Micro Baitboat kann ich nichts sagen. Hatte mich damals gegen das Skarp und für den Baitcruiser entschieden.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Sonst keiner mehr mit Erfahrungen zu den Booten? Wie sieht es mit den Booten von carplounge aus?


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Das Skarp, Trend und das Ultimate sind alles drei Chinaboote. Ebenso das Carponizer. Nach den Erfahrungen in meinem Bekanntenkreis wäre mir ein Chinaboot zu teuer! Zurfieden ist von denen nur einer, der ein Boot mit nur wenig Problemen erwischt hat. Natürlich hat man Garantie, aber was nutzt einem ein Boot, dass man nicht nutzen kann, weil es zur Reperatur geschickt wurde. Köderboote sind anfällig und man sollte auf guten Service achten. 
Nimm lieber ein Viper, Vopi, Carp Madness, Fishfeeder ... und schone deine Nerven.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Wie sieht es mit den rt2 und rt3 Modellen von carplounge aus? Sollen ja inzwischen alle in deutschland gebaut werden?


----------



## Tacklefrxxk (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das rt3 ausprobieren, das liest sich von den technischen sachen sehr gut, außerdem hat es von Carp Mirror die Testnote 1,4 bekommen also schon sehr gut, kostet dafür auch etwas.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Sry, ---


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Auf den Carpmirror Test kann man mal gar nichts geben. Da hat sogar die Fox Stratos 10000 eine 1,0 bekommen. Wie objektiv mag der Rest wohl sein. Das RT3 hatte einige Kinderkrankheiten. Weiterhin sehe ich die LiPo Akkus und den Jetantrieb als eher nachteilig an. Nicht zuletzt ist das Boot in vernünftiger Ausstattung nicht ganz günstig. Zum RT2 kann ich nichts sagen, weil es erst seit kurzem auf dem Markt ist. 
In der Preisklasse bekommt man meiner Meinung nach bessere Boote.


----------



## Karpfen_84 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ein Kollege hat sich das RT3 geholt und hat damit leider nur Probleme. Er besitzt das Boot noch nicht lange und musste schon dreimal nach Krefeld.


----------



## Muhmasteryoda (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

naja das letzte gepostete is ja mal nicht wirklich gesellschaftstauglich. Das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit Da gefällt mir sogar ein Vopi noch besser. Habe mich jetzt für das Skarp S60 entschieden und werde es die woche mal Testen


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Sonst keiner mehr mit Erfahrungen zu den Booten? Wie sieht es mit den Booten von carplounge aus?





ich besitze das rt2 mit nem echolot und kann sagen wer behauptet das das ein chinaboot ist sollte sich mal die firma in krefeld anschauen....#q ich habe damit keine probleme läuft alles einwandfrei auch die backup funktion funktiobniert einwandfrei...


----------



## Muhmasteryoda (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> naja das letzte gepostete is ja mal nicht wirklich gesellschaftstauglich.



Och, findeste wirklich? 
Hier mal von vorn. Vorteil: locker 4 und mehr Kg Zuladung und mit 14 Ah wohl die längsten Akkulaufzeiten.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SharkAndFish (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Muhmasteryoda schrieb:


> Och, findeste wirklich?
> Hier mal von vorn. Vorteil: locker 4 und mehr Kg Zuladung und mit 14 Ah wohl die längsten Akkulaufzeiten.
> 
> 
> ...


 Und was kostet das nette bötchen?

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Muhmasteryoda (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Und was kostet das nette bötchen?



|rolleyes
..lass uns lieber übers Wetter reden ..


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Muhmasteryoda schrieb:


> Och, findeste wirklich?
> Hier mal von vorn. Vorteil: locker 4 und mehr Kg Zuladung und mit 14 Ah wohl die längsten Akkulaufzeiten.



Die 4 Kg zuladung halte ich für Überdimensioniert für die Gewässer an denen ich Fische. An großen stauseen kann man sowas gebrauchen, aber bei uns in der Gegend sind die Gewässer nicht so gross, dass man diese Futtermengen braucht, desweiteren finde ich die mittige Futterluke beim Skarp besser, da ich eh nur eine Montage ausbringen will und somit nicht das Futter auf 2 Kammern aufteilen muss damit das Boot gerade im Wasser liegt.


----------



## savage28 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Hechtfischer0815 schrieb:


> ich besitze das rt2 mit nem echolot und kann sagen wer behauptet das das ein chinaboot ist sollte sich mal die firma in krefeld anschauen..



Lach,ich war mal in der Modellbaubranche tätig,und dein ganzes Innenleben kommt aus China,oder meinst du die stellen das in Krefeld her,wenn ja,dann träume mal weiter.Der Scheiss wird hier nur zusammen geschustert und für 800% mehr verkauft,mehr machen die netten Herren nicht,genau wie alle anderen Futterböötlebauer,und freuen sich über die bekloppten Karpfenangler.:vik::vik:


----------



## SharkAndFish (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



savage28 schrieb:


> Lach,ich war mal in der Modellbaubranche tätig,und dein ganzes Innenleben kommt aus China,oder meinst du die stellen das in Krefeld her,wenn ja,dann träume mal weiter.Der Scheiss wird hier nur zusammen geschustert und für 800% mehr verkauft,mehr machen die netten Herren nicht,genau wie alle anderen Futterböötlebauer,und freuen sich über die bekloppten Karpfenangler.:vik::vik:


 
Also ich glaub kaum das nur wiels i wo anders gemacht wurde schlecht bezahlt wurde an die arbeiter , und das es schlecht verarbeitet ist ^^ 
Weil sind würds einmal ,zweimal , dreimal verkauft .. Und dann wars das

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Linus3108 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hallo!
Ich besitze ein Yaris Trend Micro Futterboot.
Dieses hat jedoch einen Schaden: Wenn ich mit dem Boot nach vorne fahre fährt es nur im Kreis, da der eine Motor nicht läuft, fahre ich allerdings Rückwärts funktionieren beide Motoren. Ich habe bereits mit einem Hobby Modellbauer telefoniert.
Dieser hat behauptet, das der Fahrtenregler defekt sei. Also habe ich in jedem Modellbau Geschäft im Umkreis von 150 km rund um Münster angerufen jedoch wollte keiner sich das Boot anschauen oder eine Reparatur vor nehmen. Könnt ihr mit irgendwie weiterhelfen? (z.B. mit einem genaueren Fehlercode, einen Ersatzteil oder einer Reperaturfirma)
Würde mich über schnelle Antworten freuen.
LG Linus


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2019)

Moin, defekter Fahrtenregler könnte sein, evtl. auch "nur" eine fehlerhafte Programmierung von Fahrtenregler oder Fernbedienung.
So ganz ohne Grundkenntnisse der Funktionsweise des Bootes ist es nicht so einfach.
Hast Du denn wenigstens Zugang zu der verbauten Technik? Oder ist die komplett unsichtbar verbaut?
Wenn man nach "Futterboot Reparatur" googelt wird man fündig was gewerbliche Anbieter angeht.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Oktober 2019)

Hi, leider ist die Reperatur der Chinaboote nicht ganz einfach und teilweise auch recht kostspielig. Ich würde auch eine oder besser mehrere der zahlreichen Baitboatwerkstätten kontaktieren.


----------



## Vanner (17. Oktober 2019)

Frag doch mal den Modellbauer mit dem du telefoniert hast. Da die China Boote meist eine komplette Leiterplatte mit allen Funktionen (Empfänger, Fahrtregler, Klappensteuerung, Licht) verbaut haben, kann man den Fahrtregler so nicht separat wechseln. Da muß dann ein externer Fahrtregler rein, evtl. muß sogar alles umgebaut werden.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2019)

Wer nen bischen basteln kann,bei youtube gibt es auch etliche Anleitungen zum thema Futterboot Umbau oder Rc Boot Umbau.

lg


----------

